# Here's a gig for you



## Mike_E (May 19, 2014)

Talk about a sweet deal.

Travel around the country documenting and photographing historic sites in 4X5 B&W film.

History Through the Lens | Documenting Historic Buildings, Preserving Community Memories (HABS/HAER Photography and History)

enjoy.





P.S.  Mods you can move this to the film forum at your leisure.


----------



## Derrel (May 19, 2014)

And here I thought this might be a post about frog-giggin'...Fish not biting? Try frog gigging. | Illinois Outdoors


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 20, 2014)

Only you Derrel!! lol  Interesting project, I'd do it! Oh yeah, then I'd have to get a camera and learn how to do 4x5... I'll just enjoy reading it and looking at the pictures, thanks Mike for posting.


----------



## sm4him (May 20, 2014)

So far, that looks a lot more like traveling the Northeast than traveling the country&#8230;but pretty cool nonetheless.


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 20, 2014)

OK you take the south, I'll get the Midwest! lol


----------



## dennybeall (Jun 15, 2014)

Don't still have the old 4X5 Speed Graphic but I do have a 2 1/4 X 3 1/4 Speed Graphic complete kit in the hard case if someone needs gear to take on the challenge.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jun 15, 2014)

If I wasn't getting an internal server error every time I click it, I'd.. probably realize I have no idea how to use a 4x5 camera and cry in a corner.


----------



## dennybeall (Jun 16, 2014)

The 4X5 Speed Graphic is a sheet film camera. In the darkroom you take 2 4"X5" sheets of film and place them in a holder. You stick the holder in the back of the camera facing one way or the other. When you're ready to take the picture you pull out the metal plate covering one sheet of film, take the picture and then REMEMBER to push the plate back in. Then pull out the holder and flip it over and put it back in and now you're ready for the second shot.
It will make you a VERY CAREFUL photographer. The amount of effort for each shot is significant. The flash is a pain also since each shot is a glass bulb that must be put in the flash gun - then it's consumed in the flash and removed and thrown out. One for each shot.
To take 20 photos you need 10 holders and 20 bulbs - a big and heavy box full of stuff. The box  the a camera is sitting on in the shot below holds enough stuff for about 20 pictures. Ignore the kid(me) I was still learning photography at the time
So "minicoop 1985" now you know how to use a 4X5 Speed Graphic camera.


----------

